# Server List



## Nick (Dec 19, 2014)

I saw something (I think on here) a while ago where it was a self-hosted program that you could load in your servers including the providers details, etc.. and you then get an overview of all your servers, when they're due, what you're paying monthly and what not.

Anyone know what this is called and where I can find it?

Thanks.


----------



## drmike (Dec 19, 2014)

Good question.. who is going to find it  ?

I need the same solution or something like it....


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 19, 2014)

I wrote up a LibreCalc spreadsheet for this some years back, but have no idea where it is now.  Did a little searching, but no luck on that front.


----------



## Nick (Dec 19, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> I wrote up a LibreCalc spreadsheet for this some years back, but have no idea where it is now.  Did a little searching, but no luck on that front.


Damn. The more I search the more and more I wonder if this is just something I was wanting a while ago and never actually existed.


----------



## pbgben (Dec 19, 2014)

Nick said:


> Damn. The more I search the more and more I wonder if this is just something I was wanting a while ago and never actually existed.


I know the feeling


----------



## pbgben (Dec 19, 2014)

This is a tool I would be interested in, And would be willing to pay for (Not too much though )


----------



## drmike (Dec 19, 2014)

Search on here along with poster's tagging leaves a bit to be desired...  Going forward I am hoping moderators can chip in some post tagging and such to make things a bit easier to be found.

Unsure if I blame search facility or human title selection and tagging on this one... when we find it, maybe we can judge that.


----------



## drmike (Dec 20, 2014)

and yes, @Nick your title on this post stinks too 

This is what I just found by @Novacha





> s the amount of virtual servers I own increased, I had trouble keeping track of them, what their purpose was and all their details (cost, memory, etc.). I used to keep an excel spreadsheet, but it wasn't able to do a lot of what I wanted. Over the week or so, I have been working on a server management system and I just wanted to showcase where it is at here.
> 
> Initially, it started pretty basic with just keeping track of servers and their various details, but now it sports a few more features:
> 
> ...


----------



## drmike (Dec 20, 2014)

There is also this, specific to SolusVM:

http://solusvmcontroller.com/


----------



## mikho (Dec 20, 2014)

drmike said:


> There is also this, specific to SolusVM:
> 
> http://solusvmcontroller.com/



If you edit the API check you can get that to work with Stallion aswell.


----------



## souen (Dec 20, 2014)

@ksubedi posted about Host Login on LET a while back and said he'll open-source it, not sure if this was what you had in mind. Site is down at the moment, I don't know if he still plans to release it.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 21, 2014)

Another thing that makes managing multiple servers much easier: Pro-rated billing. Get all your servers due on the same date. Much easier getting all services paid for and due on the same date as opposed to getting invoices on random days of the month. My life has been much easier since I got everything set to be due within the first week of the month which matches my due dates for rent, electric, water, etc.

EDIT: Derp. Looks like I still have one VPS that isn't due at the first of the month... time to get that adjusted.


----------



## ksubedi (Feb 19, 2015)

Sorry to ring up an old thread, I just saw this. I am going to work on open sourcing it this weekend and most likely release it by monday. There are just some minor things that need to be fixed before i can open source it.


----------



## drmike (Feb 19, 2015)

ksubedi said:


> Sorry to ring up an old thread, I just saw this. I am going to work on open sourcing it this weekend and most likely release it by monday. There are just some minor things that need to be fixed before i can open source it.


Necro' threads like this all you want.   They are useful and reminded me yet again I need to get such implemented myself.  This is another "reference" thread we need to find a moderated library collection to place it in here.

Looking forward to what you come up with @ksubedi.  Kudos to you for sharing your creation with the world.


----------



## GS-Dylan (Feb 20, 2015)

Definitely going to have to try this out looks really useful. I concur with @drmike a place to store useful threads like this would be real nice.


----------



## joepie91 (Feb 21, 2015)

ksubedi said:


> Sorry to ring up an old thread, I just saw this. I am going to work on open sourcing it this weekend and most likely release it by monday. There are just some minor things that need to be fixed before i can open source it.


FWIW, future advice: http://blog.civiccommons.org/2011/01/be-open-from-day-one/


----------



## EludedHost - Jason (Feb 22, 2015)

Yeah I would appreciate something like this as well any updates? It look's like that Github project was last edited 2 years ago.


----------

